

Inner city black, latino kids learning to code need help - johnkoetsier
http://venturebeat.com/2013/10/21/urban-txt-helps-at-risk-kids-learn-to-code-avoid-gangs-stay-in-school/

======
jacalata
I'm a little curious why venturebeat has gone with the neutral 'teens' and
'kids' everywhere when UrbanTxt is explicitly a program for boys
[[http://www.urbantxt.com/about](http://www.urbantxt.com/about)]. And of
course I'm also curious why it is just for boys.

~~~
toddan
Maybe boys have a higher tendency to join a gang or choose a life of crime
than girls?

